# Dave's Five Cheese Mac & Cheese



## dward51 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did this with a pulled pork smoke this weekend and the family raved about it.  In fact I was told this needs to be at the Easter gathering and the kids were eating the leftovers for breakfast.  So I guess it's pretty good.













100_3055.JPG



__ dward51
__ Mar 16, 2013


















100_3059.JPG



__ dward51
__ Mar 16, 2013






*Five Cheese Mac & Cheese*

*Ingredients*

1 package (16 ounces) elbow macaroni
2 ounces Muenster cheese, shredded
1/2 cup shredded mild cheddar
1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar
1/2 cup shredded Monterey Jack
1/2 cup butter (one stick)
2 cups half-and-half cream
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup cubed Velveeta (I used Velveeta shredded)
1/4 teaspoon seasoned salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
*Directions*

Cook macaroni according to package directions.  It needs to still be somewhat firm as it will continue to cook in the cheese sauce later (more firm than you would normally eat at this stage).

In a large bowl, combine the Muenster, cheddar and Monterey Jack cheeses; set aside.

In a large saucepan, melt 1/2 cup butter over medium heat. Stir in the cream, eggs, process cheese, seasoned salt, pepper and 1-1/2 cups of the cheese mixture. Stir as the cheese melts and forms a sauce base for the macaroni. Let all the cheese melt into the sauce (do not overheat or burn though, I stirred continuously and would not recommend walking away from this part of the process even for a few seconds)

Drain pasta; add to the cheese sauce in the pot and stir to coat.

Transfer mac & cheese sauce to a greased 2-1/2-qt. baking dish (13x9x2 is what I used).

Sprinkle on top with the remaining shredded cheese mixture.  Sprinkle a little paprika on top of the shredded cheese.

Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 40-45 minutes or smoke until a thermometer reads 160°.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: 

I made this as a six cheese sauce tonight as I added two slices of smoked Gouda I had on hand.  Considering the total volume of cheese, in retrospect I doubt we even tasted it, but I had some and like Gouda so I used it.  Probably totaled about 1.5 ounces total of Gouda.  I rolled it up and shredded it along with the muenster and added to the shredded cheese mix. 

I baked the mac & cheese in the oven tonight as the smoker was already full and I did not want to fire up anything else.

As you can see from the picture of the mac & cheese in the pan above, this was not greasy or runny at all.  Came out very nice with a true old time home made feel and flavor.


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks good..... A bit different then I do......but looks great and I love the 5 cheese selection Thumbs Up


----------



## rdknb (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks very good, I am going to have to try that.  Well done.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm going to try this for the Easter feast.  Much thanks DWard.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 17, 2013)

Yummmm!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Similar to mine. I don't add the eggs....or the half and half (use sweet milk) and put sour cream in it.  I use about 4-5 cheeses and the velveeta too.

Kat


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## driedstick (May 3, 2013)

Looks great will try, how long do you think it would take I Smoker at 220 about 3hrs like beans do??


----------



## dward51 (May 3, 2013)

I would guess around an hour.  You just need to watch it and see how the liquid is being absorbed and the noodles cooking up.  Look for an internal temp of 160* or a little better.  You may not get the caramelizing of the cheese at the end at those temps though, but the smoke flavor would be an added plus you don't get in the oven.


----------



## woodcutter (May 3, 2013)

Good looking mac cheese Dave!


----------



## dward51 (May 4, 2013)

Thank you sir!

Our family likes it and it's my go to mac & cheese now.


----------



## man-child (Jul 2, 2013)

looks great, i wanted mac n chese for thursdays smoke sesh anyways so looks like im running to the store again!!! thanks for the killer lookin receipie


----------



## lizard55033 (Jul 2, 2013)

Add in some crispy bacon and candied jalapenos.... yummy!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 2, 2013)

I did this as part of this years Easter dinner. Turned out great. I think the trick is to watch the amount of smoke you give this dish.  Pasta absorbs smoke like a sponge.  A little smoke goes a long way with this mac n cheese.  Just my opinion for what its worth... Brian


----------

